# Important:Proper technique on Releasing Bass



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

I should have known this, but I guess I am old school on this one.

I learned when releasing a fish to move them in a back and forth manner in the water. 

But read recently proper technique to revive a fish is to hold 
fish steady in water in an upright horizontal manner; 
move the fish in an "S" or figure "8" pattern, :good:
but DO NOT move the fish in a back and forth manner. :bad:

Just thought I'd pass this along for anyone not using this method.

Panfish Pope


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

I prefer to release them in my cooler :Banane37::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09:

The only time that your new technique needs applied is when the fish has been hooked in a manner where resuscitation is needed. Or if the fish has been out of the water too long from anglers pictures and gawking. A quick catch and release is all it takes. Shoot, if you do as the Pro's on the idiot box, you'd learn how to throw em back in a professional manner. Never, not once, have they ever shown a Pro angler release a fish in the manner which you state during a tournament. Not saying it's the right way, just pointing out that they teach the basketball shot release. I get what you're saying and I agree with your technique, but not all fish need released this way.

Btw, do you have a link to the study?


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Actually it is the New Fishing Regs handout u get when buying your
fishing license






Toad Man said:


> I prefer to release them in my cooler :Banane37::Banane09::Banane09::Banane09:
> 
> The only time that your new technique needs applied is when the fish has been hooked in a manner where resuscitation is needed. Or if the fish has been out of the water too long from anglers pictures and gawking. A quick catch and release is all it takes. Shoot, if you do as the Pro's on the idiot box, you'd learn how to throw em back in a professional manner. Never, not once, have they ever shown a Pro angler release a fish in the manner which you state during a tournament. Not saying it's the right way, just pointing out that they teach the basketball shot release. I get what you're saying and I agree with your technique, but not all fish need released this way.
> 
> Btw, do you have a link to the study?


----------

